# ¡Y AleCcowaN ya camina por los 3000!



## Rayines

*¡¡Eso es querido Alec, felicitaciones!!, da gusto encontrar tus respuestas a la vuelta de un hilo, (ya que no a la vuelta de la manzana ). ¡Un beso grande, y un gran aliento para que tus pasos sigan recorriendo estos foros!  *


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Alec, hace tiempo que no coincidimos, se echan de menos tus magníficos aportes. 3000 felicitaciones.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Alec:*

* ¡¡¡¡Te felicito por tus grandiosos 3.000 posts que *
*valen por 6.000!!!!*

*Es un enorme placer verte nuevamente*
*por aquí.*

*Con todo mi cariño,*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Es un verdadero honor para mí felicitar a un forero de tanto talento y de tan buen talante como Alec.   He aprendido mucho leyendo sus aportes y siempre me he deslumbrado con sus fantásticas respuestas.*
** 
*¡Que cumplas muchos aportes más, Alec, y que nos permitas seguir aprendiendo de ti!*
** 
*Un saludo lleno de cariño desde Miami*
*Soledad*
** 
**


----------



## totor

*¡un fuerte abrazo para alec en su postiversario!*​


----------



## krolaina

¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!!

Y APARECE MÁS QUE SE TE ECHA DE MENOS!

UN ABRAZO Y UN ENHORABUENA GRANDOTA.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Muchas felicidades por tus 3000! Ojalá y sean muchísimos más.

Un abrazo desde México.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Gracias, mis amigos, por tan lindos mensajes de saludos!

Pensé que nunca iba a llegar a los 3000, pero heme aquí.

Gracias Inesita por tus cariñosos saludos; siempre la primera o entre los primeros en saludarme. Me pregunto qué haríamos aquí sin vos. Y no te preocupes que nos veremos por estos hilos o por las calles trazadas a cordel de nuestra ciudad.

Antpax, ¡cuánto tiempo que no convergemos en un hilo! gracias por tu mensaje y por tu compañerismo y tu poder de síntesis siempre presentes en estos foros.

Fernita, un placer como siempre que nos crucemos por aquí. ¡Viste! vos te tomaste un descanso del foro y yo también, pero ahora vuelvo a la carga porque me puse a estudiar inglés en serio y ahora voy a volver locos a todos con mis preguntas (antes lo hacía con mis respuestas ).

Soledad, eres un tesoro. Te agradezco enormemente tu cariñoso saludo. Y como dije, me voy a mover más hacia General Vocabulary y nos vamos a ver más seguido.

Gracias mi querido amigo totor, compañero de una generación larga de argentinos que le damos valor a la cultura y a la educación, al igual que nuestras amistades antes nombradas (dicho sea de paso, a ver si nos vemos los foreros locales)

Krolaina, querida, gracias por tu cariñoso saludo, es un gusto compartir contigo estos hilos en los que siempre aprecio tu calidez, sensatez y disposición a ayudar.

Toño, gracias por tu saludo y ese temperamento cálido y abierto que compartes con todos tus coterráneos. 

Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## heidita

Para que veas...eso de la tecnología es maravilloso: estoy en alta mar, buceando con tiburones (bueno...uno, jeje) y tortugas (van varias) y sin embargo, te puedo mandar saludos. En mis tiempos esas cosas eran impensables...pero allá va un fuerte abrazo para uno de los argentinos más salados de este foro.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Fernando

Alec, muchísimas gracias por tu presencia en el foro.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Gracias mi querida Heidi por el saludo desde tan lejanas tierras (o aguas). Me dan ganas de ponerme el snorkel y las patas de rana "Splash" que tengo en el altillo e ir a conocer las maravillas marinas que estás relatando. Te mando otro abrazo y te recuerdo que no hay que decir "en mis tiempos", como recomienda Mafalda  (salvo que vivas en el Matto Grosso).

Gracias Fernando por tu saludo, y aprovecho para felicitarte y agradecerte a ti, ya que no nos permites hacerlo en tus postiversarios.


----------



## BETOREYES

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones para vos parcero.
Es bueno verte por acá.


----------



## frida-nc

No nos vemos mucho, pero me dejo llevar por las olas de nostalgia cuando el rostro anaranjado aparece una vez más a la izquierda de un mensaje... 
Es un placer, como siempre, leer tus contribuciones. Espero tener mayor oportunidad de hacerlo.  ¡Todos te queremos aquí, AleC! 

Que te acoja una bella primavera. Abrazos - 
Frida


----------



## aleCcowaN

Gracias Betoreyes mi amigo por tus saludos que son muy apreciados. Siempre me llegan tus buenas ondas.

Gracias Frida, siempre presente para felicitarme; agradezco mucho tus saludos y tus contribuciones, y como dije, nos veremos más seguido porque ¡me puse a estudiar inglés y tengo cosas que preguntar por aquí! Aquí tenemos una primavera lluviosa y todo está tan verde que parece Irlanda, pero me imagino los colores que está tomando la Blue Ridge en esta época.


----------



## Moritzchen

Se te extraña muchísimo. Por favor hacéte ver más seguido. Un abrazo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡¡¡Gracias mi amigo Moritzchen!!! Conque "presently visiting B.A." y yo ni enterado .


----------



## Moritzchen

aleCcowaN said:


> ¡¡¡Gracias mi amigo Moritzchen!!! Conque "presently visiting B.A." y yo ni enterado .


Y yo fascinado!


----------



## loladamore

Parecen mil años desde que coincidimos en el foro; han de haber pasado unos mil mensajes, por lo menos. 
Qué bueno que sigas ayudando a la gente, pero ¿por qué a mi ya no? 

*¡3000 felicidades y saludos para el maestro AleC!*​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡Felicidades Alec para los 3000 posts!*
*Nos has ayudado mucho* *y hablo en nombre de todos cuando digo "¡muchas gracias!"*
*Cristina*


----------



## Eugin

Aunque sea tarde, tarde, o) no puedo dejar de saludar y felicitar a mi compatriota por toda su participación en los foros. ¡Ojalá pudieras estar más seguido con nosotros para aprender más de vos!!!


 ¡Un abrazo grandote y Felicitaciones!!!


----------



## mirx

Alec, honestamente te consdiero el icono de lo que estos foros debieran ser.

Gracias por tus intervenciones tan llenas de todo, ojalá haya muchas más.

Un abrazo bien sincero y que todo te vaya bien.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Felicidades, Alec, y gracias por tu presencia aqui!

Te invito acompañarme por mi tipo preferido de picnic para celebrar.

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## anthodocheio

Alec, hace tiempo que no te estaba viendo pero veo que no era tan sólo yo..

*¡Felicitaciones y muchas gracias por tus aportaciones!*​ 

Un abrazo,
Ανθοδοχείο (=florero)


----------

